# Scarlett Bordeaux Appreciation



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Cant believe TNA didn't sign her yet. She's the definition of tits and asses and her feud with Velvet and Brooke would probably be the highest rated segments on the show.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HOT 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:datass


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> :banderas


OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Been a fan of Scarlett Bordeaux for a while.

10/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: my facial expression


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She had a top half nude moment at ROH's 'Best in the World 2013' event. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ungratefulness said:


> She's kissing a girl in this vid, anyone know what/where it's from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was from this year's Border Wars event.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer

inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> OH MY! Its a crime that this woman isn't in WWE or TNA


If she was in WWE, she'd be wearing sweaters and shit. :side:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

What beautiful thickness. She looks absolutely delicious :yum:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> :homer
> 
> inb4 napalmdestruction says she isn't hot :banderas


DAMN I CAME IN TOO LATE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking hot. WWE should sign her.


----------

